# PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY 20TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY 20TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND CONCERT FEATURING MC MAGIC & ROCKY PADILLA......WITH SPECIAL GUEST DANNY DE LA PAZ


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY 20TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW
SAVE THE DATE: SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 16, 2012


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

everlasting impressions will be there


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

cool! thanks!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY said:


> PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY 20TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> SAVE THE DATE: SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 16, 2012


ttt


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

Bird said:


> ttt


do you guys have a facebook page?


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

glad to have SIC PRODUCTIONS as our Judges for the car show!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY said:


> glad to have SIC PRODUCTIONS as our Judges for the car show!


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site..good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

*thank you brother!*


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

TTT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/shows-events/499299d1340080992-pharaohs-south-bay-20th-annual-car-show-pharaohs-car-show-flyer-2012.jpg


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

save the date.....9/16/12.....................


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

*check out the Pharaohs wix website*

http://cincobuenos.wix.com/pharaohscarclubsouthbay


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

J








*JUST CONFIRMED!!!! DANNY DE LA PAZ "CHUCO" FROM BLVD. NIGHTS AND RICHARD YNIGUEZ WHO PLAYED HIS BROTHER "RAYMOND" WILL BE GUESTS AT THE PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 16, 2012.....COME OUT AND MEET THEM....THEY WILL BE SIGNING AUTOGRAPHS!!!! *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

T. T T


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

We will be there! TTT!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Cali Fresh Radio (Dec 14, 2011)

Since layitlow does not have a filter so that members can only see events within and "x" amount of miles in Southern Cali, make sure to also get your flyer and application posted up on www.socalcarculture.com. They only post car shows and events for Southern Cali. All the homeboy does is add a line that states... "downloaded from www.socalcarculture.com. As soon as your flyer and show application are 100% complete, email it to them. The webmaster of layitlow needs to get on the ball and add that filter feature up in here.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! yea, we already have our flyer on www.socalcarculture.com.....


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

TTT


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## El Sureno 48 (Aug 2, 2011)

Classic Oldies CC will be there to support the PHARAOHS CC!


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:wave: bump !!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY said:


> TTT
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/shows-events/499299d1340080992-pharaohs-south-bay-20th-annual-car-show-pharaohs-car-show-flyer-2012.jpg


ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Suave Mexhikas


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY said:


> TTT
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/shows-events/499299d1340080992-pharaohs-south-bay-20th-annual-car-show-pharaohs-car-show-flyer-2012.jpg


ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Bird said:


> ttt


see you there homies


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY said:


>


ttt


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Bike categories.?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Bike categories.?


Have to wait and see what shows up?? It takes 4 to make a class! If its really deserving and stands alone it will be taken care of some how!! I'm sure there will be a couple 20" categories and a trike Categorie!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## supreme 82 (Jun 1, 2011)

When is the last day for pre reg.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

supreme 82 said:


> When is the last day for pre reg.


Call the # on the flyer for more info!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

One week away!! Still plenty of room


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE...


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kids free?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

JUST AROUND THE CORNER... :thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

T T T !!


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt. Still plenty of room.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:TTT....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY said:


> TTT
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/shows-events/499299d1340080992-pharaohs-south-bay-20th-annual-car-show-pharaohs-car-show-flyer-2012.jpg


ttt


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

pics?


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT TO THE PHARAOHS AND SIC PROD FOR PUTTING ON A GOOD SHOW !! THEY SHOWED US MAD LOVE !! THANKS AGAIN GUY'S !! SEE YOU NEXT YEAR !!!!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Q vo Louie congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

CPT BOY said:


> Q vo Louie congrats:thumbsup:


SUP GEE !! GRACIAS !!


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

ANY PICTURES OF THE SHOW ?????? PLEASE POST:dunno::dunno:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

traffictowing said:


> ANY PICTURES OF THE SHOW ?????? PLEASE POST:dunno::dunno:


x2 no pics???


----------

